# HD VIDEO: Review of Challenge Target's Portable Steel Plate Handgun System



## Amsdorf (Jan 19, 2012)

I recently purchased a portable reactive target system from Challenge Targets and gave it a good "shake down cruise" out at my gun club. I'm very impressed with it and particularly enjoy how truly portable it is and easy to take down and put together.

I pushed it to its limits by blasting it with 10mm Buffalo Bore 220 grain loads, full power stuff.

_NOTE_: I did not receive any compensation or incentive for making this video, just purely interested in reviewing it. I recommend it to anyone looking for a way to do steel plate shooting with portable, and affordable, gear. I bought the targets, etc.

*Here is a link to the video.*


----------



## Harryball (Oct 10, 2012)

Nice video Paul. The 10mm really does hit hard....:mrgreen:


----------

